# Lizard Section Suggestions



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

* Stickies - Basic Helpsheets (my leo is not eating/leo airbags/How to sex reps) 
* Sticky - How to search 
* Sticky announcement reminder of forum etiquette

ADMIN
* Badge for experienced/knowledgeable members
* Newbie section in each forum - lizards, snakes etc to encourage newbies to post there


----------

